# Tool Gloat



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Northern Industrial Telescopic Universal Stand - 220-Lb. Capacity, 8 7/8in.L to 54 1/3in.L


















Just got this put together. It came in a big box that was badly damaged but this thing is built so well it doesn't have a scratch.

The hardware is heavy, the tubing is heavy and the wheels are heavy.

This will go behind my TS and as a catch for anything coming out the joiner or planer. I have some rather long walnut boards to plane and join so I need something stout to catch the wood after it comes out of the tool. Something I can depend on.

Wheels lock too.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

OK Russell, you have just brought up another "discount tool" retailer, *Northern Tool and Equipment*, that fits into that same niche as HF… and IMO, a good way. I think they keep their product line smaller and better focused than HF, though there seems to be much duplication between the two.

If I am shopping one location, then I will shop the other that same day.

And I will have to check out that topless table on wheels! I am getting tired of using that 5-roller stand as my TS outfeed. Thanks.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

It's stout for sure. I'd put some nice thick washers on the top of the wheel between it and the bar. I think it will swivel better. But mostly I want this table to stay put and I think it's heavy enough for that. I also plan to buy a couple rollers and clamp them on when I need to use the joiner or planer. The work can roll out that way. It's got a lot of uses for sure.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

It looks like it should be easy to collapse and roll out of the way when needed. That feature would come in quite handy.


----------



## GerryB (May 1, 2011)

Hmmm looks kinda like a catafalk?
GerryB


----------

